# rescuedjust mice



## spike287 (Feb 23, 2017)

hi we rescue rat from rspca and got a phone call to ask if we could take a girl mouse for them and we did just made a cage with 2 storage boxes and are getting 4 girls from woodgreen to go with her and want to make some wooden toys for them can someone tell me a safe glue to use so we mow have 3 rescued dogs 7 rat 2 hamsters 2 rabbits all rescues must be mad thank for your help


----------



## Torin (May 18, 2016)

PVA is usually strong enough for mouse things.


----------

